# Ground Temperature



## river rat 70

NW Indiana here,,, measured 53 to 51 ground temp today. Getting verrrrrrry close to pickin time!!!!


----------



## indychill

Dumb question.....do I point my laser temp thingy at the surface, or kick the dirt back a few inches to read below the surface?

Thanks


----------



## indychill

Oh yeah, what temp am I lookin for?


----------



## wizardscycle

ground temps are at 45 here in anderson up from 42 two days ago. soon real soon
:mrgreen:


----------



## westindy

Found a website to check daily. It shows that todays ground temp in central Indiana to be 55 today.So what is the prime temp of the ground to be?? ANYONE , PLEASE??


----------



## river rat 70

@ indychill, I used two different digital thermometers, both have about six inch stems on them. I buried them in the ground. They both read about the same. I checked behind my house where the sun doesnt hit and read 51 deg. Every where the sun is in direct contact with the ground was about 53(I checked a few other spots). I have read that ideal ground temps for morels to pop is between 50 and 60 degrees along with temps at or above 60 degrees daytime and not lower than 45 night time for approx. 1 week. Im not sure what they mean by ground temp? Surface temp, six inches or a foot deep? I know Im getting real excited about this season!!! Come on weather!!!


----------



## wizardscycle

after the rain ground temps are at 50 here in anderson
:-o


----------



## countryhunter

Here is a good article on the ground temp and what kind of signs to look for http://www.indianaoutside.com/predictions-2014-season


----------



## river rat 70

I went to look at a couple of spots on a hillside that produces early blacks and found none. The ground is good and moist. The leaves are not as bad as last year. (needed a leaf blower last year) Seeing a little growth of vegetation but not much. One good week of warmer weather is what we need!!!


----------



## indychill

That's a great article and links. Very helpful for me. All I got is the lazer thermometer so I'll try to get reading below the surface the best I can. I'm ready to go huntin, and after readin that article I'm gonna practice more patience this year and stay out of the woods till it's time.

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## countryhunter

Yeah it really is a good article and there are a lot more on the site. I have heard down near Paoli they are finding very small ones about the size of a dime or smaller. I am hoping by the end of this week or into the next week the black morels start showing up. Either way you just gotta be patient and wait it out. They will come when they come, just getting antsy.


----------

